# Pocket PC questions



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

PDAs were always something that interested me but I never had a use for nor could I afford one but this year I may be getting one. I've always been a fan of the iPaq since Compaq first brought it out and replaced the Aero with it, and after the HP buyout I was delighted to see that HP axed the Jornada not the iPaq. The model I'm looking at is the ipaq H5550

I want something higher end and the biometric security is way cool. I have a few questions about Windows for Pocket PC, I have used Windows CE, but only to play Solitaire or play an MP3 and things have gotten so much more advanced since then. These may sound stupid, but I am absolutely clueless when it comes to this.

How is surfing the internet on a Pocket PC? I have a Wireless G setup and would like to use the internet with a Pocket PC for basic things. Like while watching whatever football game is on, sit in the chair and surf NFL.com for the current up to the second scoreboard, or access Yahoo for financial and weather info.

Does Pocket IE do a decent job at rendering pages? Can it obtain plugins for things like Flash? Java friendly?

Also would I able to access other network resources like shared directories from my other two computers and access my printer from the Pocket PC on the wireless network?

When you synch up to a desktop PC how do you add/remove software from? Do you get an icon added to My Computer for the PDA.

How reliable is Windows for Pocket PC 2003? Are there Windows Updates for it for patches and whatnot.

Anything else I should know about Pocket PCs when it comes to software? One thing that I'd really like o get is the pocket version of MS Streets and Trips. Often when I do Mapquest print outs, I go to my destination, then on the way back start exploring the area and end up running myself in circles trying to find the main road again. I would be nice pulling over to the nearest mail box and get an address and remap everything. Not looking for full GPS capability though. Finally, any one out there have this specific model, how well does the fingerprint recognition work?

I would have never thought about this again, but it appears that at my work I am now considered full time and am eligible for cash rewards at the company Christmas for perfect attendance, and the like this year. I'm figuring I'll walk away with $275-$300 which will pay for a good chunk of the iPaq, If I do get it, I'll most likely get it from Tiger Direct, since they're selling it $30 below retail.

Thanks all!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hmm.. I've been a pretty happy Dell Axim X5 customer for over a year and a half - before that I had a Handspring Visor (Palm based). I can give you SOME information based on that.

I've only done some surfing when hooked up - to do some testing - but Pocket IE is better than you might expect. Largely, though, it depends on the people who wrote the website and if they have an option for handhelds. I use AvantGo as an offline reader to take stuff with me. While I don't know about Flash, I *think* there's a Java for it..

I don't know how well you could access other directories via wireless from the handheld but I'm sure someone has a utility for that.

To add software to a PocketPC, you usually double click on some setup program on your desktop. You might have a question or two to answer (usually not) and then you're told that the software will be installed on your PPC the next time you synchronize. It's pretty easy.

Reliability: I've *rarely* had to 'reboot' my Axim. On rare occasions it's hung (usually when playing a game that might not have been coded properly) but it's happened maybe 6 times in a year.

I use Streets and Trips a lot. I frequently download a LOT of maps to memory cards in my PPC (My Axim takes CF and SD). In fact, in April, I had maps that covered every inch of my trip from NH to SC. Very useful for finding the nearest Sonic and you're in North Carolina  One thing it WON'T do is auto-routing the way the Garmin units do.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. If it matters, I'm a software developer and I've written a couple of things for my Axim - you use MS Visual Studio - the same as if you'd write a desktop or web application, but you tell it that you're writing for a handheld and you automagically have your environment customized - and you can use code that you wrote for other applications as well. The really cool thing is that they managed to put in a version of SQL Server 2000 into the Compact Framework. So here I am writing VB.NET 2003 code calling SQL Server 2000 on my laptop and running the subsequent application on something that fits in the palm of my hand. Too cool for words.


----------



## nsafreak (Mar 23, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> PDAs were always something that interested me but I never had a use for nor could I afford one but this year I may be getting one. I've always been a fan of the iPaq since Compaq first brought it out and replaced the Aero with it, and after the HP buyout I was delighted to see that HP axed the Jornada not the iPaq. The model I'm looking at is the ipaq H5550


Not a bad choice, have an Axim X30 advanced myself but that is a nice iPaq.



> I want something higher end and the biometric security is way cool. I have a few questions about Windows for Pocket PC, I have used Windows CE, but only to play Solitaire or play an MP3 and things have gotten so much more advanced since then. These may sound stupid, but I am absolutely clueless when it comes to this.
> 
> How is surfing the internet on a Pocket PC? I have a Wireless G setup and would like to use the internet with a Pocket PC for basic things. Like while watching whatever football game is on, sit in the chair and surf NFL.com for the current up to the second scoreboard, or access Yahoo for financial and weather info.


For all of those basic things a PocketPC should work quite well. And since Windows Mobile 2003 Second Edition has landscape support you can view most webpages the same way they would be on a desktop.



> Does Pocket IE do a decent job at rendering pages? Can it obtain plugins for things like Flash? Java friendly?


There are plugins available for flash although I'm not 100% sure on Java, I'd have to do more searching on that one.



> Also would I able to access other network resources like shared directories from my other two computers and access my printer from the Pocket PC on the wireless network?


The built in file explorer in Windows Mobile 2003 Second Edition will do fairly simple network access. But for more complex access I personally recommend Resco file explorer.



> When you synch up to a desktop PC how do you add/remove software from? Do you get an icon added to My Computer for the PDA.


Software can be removed in one of two ways. You can sync up with the PPC and select remove software in ActiveSync. Or you can just go into the remove programs option in the control panel for the PPC. Installation is typically a simple matter of double clicking on an executable on the PC and having the PPC synced up with it. Rest is pretty automatic.



> How reliable is Windows for Pocket PC 2003? Are there Windows Updates for it for patches and whatnot.


It's pretty darn reliable, the only time I've had to 'reboot' my PocketPC was when I tried to run a poorly coded program.



> Anything else I should know about Pocket PCs when it comes to software? One thing that I'd really like o get is the pocket version of MS Streets and Trips. Often when I do Mapquest print outs, I go to my destination, then on the way back start exploring the area and end up running myself in circles trying to find the main road again. I would be nice pulling over to the nearest mail box and get an address and remap everything. Not looking for full GPS capability though. Finally, any one out there have this specific model, how well does the fingerprint recognition work?


Pocket Streets works pretty well for the Pocket PC and the vast majority of the software available is easy to install. I don't have any experience with this particular model but I wouldn't expect too much from the fingerprint recognition system built into it.



> I would have never thought about this again, but it appears that at my work I am now considered full time and am eligible for cash rewards at the company Christmas for perfect attendance, and the like this year. I'm figuring I'll walk away with $275-$300 which will pay for a good chunk of the iPaq, If I do get it, I'll most likely get it from Tiger Direct, since they're selling it $30 below retail.
> 
> Thanks all!


You may also want to look at PPCs from Dell. Pretty much every one they have released has gotten good reviews. Their latest and gratest is the Axim X50 which is one really nice PPC.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks guys just the info I needed! As of this time my only question is on the OS. When MS releases a new version of Windows Mobile or lets say there a 2003 third edition is it fairly simple to upgrade the OS. Reason why I ask is because on HPs website as the OS it lists Windows Mobile 2003 - Premium Edition for the H5550 and for all other models its Windows Mobile 2003 Second Edition - Premium Edition. I can't imagine them not including the latest operating system, but then again this model has been around for 1.5-2 years now.

I copied and pasted this and posted it on the TiVo Community Forums as well. One the posters said his boss has an H5550, finger prints are successfully scanned on the first time half the time, the other half it gets scanned on the second attempt. Not too bad all things considered. I have a hard enough time trying to justify purchasing a PDA, but I can't justify one with the biometric security, I just think it's cool. If I do get it, more or less it's going to be a very expensive toy at first, I just want o get it to play with the wifi and see what I can. 

Company XMas party is a week from this Saturday, if all goes well, I'll place my order the following week.


----------



## nsafreak (Mar 23, 2004)

Well that depends upon whether the company wants to support the PocketPC under the new operating system. Basically Microsoft releases a new version and each company has to tailor it for the PocketPCs they want it to work with. I'm kindof suprised that HP hasn't put out Windows Mobile 2003 Second Edition for that iPaq but maybe they don't want to tailor it for that particular PPC. The actual upgrade process itself is typically pretty simple although you really have to be careful when doing it because if it's screwed up you end up with one very expensive paperweight.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Steve,

WiFi and BlueTooth are an absolute must. I've got a wireless network set up in my home and can check on e-mail while playing with my daughter at the neighbor's house. WiFi has also come in handy while on the road. Panera Bread has free WiFi access, so a lunch while on a shopping trip with my wife to IKEA (outside of Chicago) provided me an opportunity to check in on my e-mail at work (along with tell friends and co-workers that their favorite gadget addict was e-mailing them from Panera)! The WiFi can be very practical (something my wife is very big on). When traveling to a place of employment to pick up a child's toy that we won in an auction, I had neglected the name of the individual from whom we were purchasing. Lucky for me the hospital where the person worked had an open wireless network, allowing me to access my Hotmail account and get her name. Wireless has also come in handy while getting my oil changed. My local mechanic has an open wireless network (which he should really lock down). It certainly helped pass the time while waiting for my vehicle.

As for surfing the internet. A PDA will do in a pinch, but the formatting is a pain.

BlueTooth is another animal altogether. I use BlueTooth for wirelessly connecting with my BT GPS antenna. The GPS antenna combined with an affordable PocketPC GPS enabled mapping application get me to nearly any destination (give or take 100 yards or so). Said GPS add-on took me to a "Bed Bath & Beyond" location (again for my wife) and a "Container Store" on that same trip to IKEA.

I can't say enough about PocketMap Navigator (www.pocketmap.com). For $100 (software only), you get nation wide coverage with voice prompted navigation! PMN offers both software only as well as software bundled with a GPS antenna at a reasonable cost. For a BlueTooth GPS antenna, I use a GlobalSat BT308. They can be found for as low as $99 on eBay.

Other BT accessories are hitting the market. Belkin has a BT enabled keyboard that can fold up to the size of a PDA.

As for brands of PDAs? I've heard great things about Dell's product, I myself have an HP iPAQ 4150 series (no biometric... the biometric model was too large for my tastes).

The operating system? The new version of PocketPC is no big deal from what I've heard. Yes it supports higher resolution and greater color which would be nice, but I can live without the ability to change screen orientation.

...on the other hand, if I can find a good deal on a new HP, my wife could always take my hand me down! :hurah:

Good luck with whichever brand you choose!

Spence


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Steve- Check out the IPAQ6315. It's not as fast as some but seems to work fast enough for all my needs. Bigger barttery runs it for about 16 hours, smaller battery abour 6-8 hours. It has a T-Mobile cell phone that, with the blue tooth head gear is real nice.

I also got a program that converts DVD movies to Pocket PC version and now have two stored on my IPAQ. I also stored a couple of books I want to read in pdf format. 


What I found is that you really need to use a PDA in combination with your laptop when traveling but it becomes an extension of the laptop while away from the hotel.

Web surfing is by GPRS or wifi and both work well. GPRS is a bit faster than dialup while wifi is high speed.

The biggest issue with web surfing is the screen size being like a window you slide aropund the web page viewing portions at a time. I am able to comfoprtably read the dbstalks posts, however. Goggle searches are easy and I do them just about everywhere. Exception- North and South Carolinas have no GPRS service yet so north of Savannah and south of Emporia on I95 it doesn't work! Some day when thet get the towers all converted it will work.
I use voice activation of the cell phone and it works surprisingly well. My first experience with voice command calling.

I also bought a Blue Tooth Keyboard but find little use for it. The tiny keyboard that clamps on and comes with the IPAQ sucks but I use the on screen popup keyboard faster. 

All in all, The IPAQ6315 is my first experience with a PDA and I'm liking it. I just recognize that it does not replace my laptop when back at the hotel room.

My plans for the future is to get the GPS Blue tooth receiver for the IPAQ.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I looked over all of the higher end iPaqs, including the 6315. But it's a PDA/Phone and I don't have T-Mobile service. A friend of mine bought a PDA Phone from CompUSA a few months ago for SprintPCS, and had a lot of trouble with it and returned it a week later.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

While my Ipaq has bluetooth, I have yet to use that function. WiFi, however, is very useful. My Ipaq doesn't have built in WiFi, but I bought an WiFi SD card that fits into the top slot of my Ipaq and works great.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

There is an exclusive on the IPAQ6315 by T-Mobile. That along with the coupons and discounts makes the cost of it very cheap. 

So far, I haven't found a real need for the wifi but now have it working. Most of the time I want to check something and not in a WiFi zone or one that is PW / Key protected. The T-Mobile GPRS internet access is just about everywhere and that is what I use most.

Granted, you must know that your area you need the phone in is good for T-Mobile or the IPAQ6315 is a moot point.

I had Cingular service for many many years, even back when it was Bell South Mobility in the mid 80's. Since their offerings were just nolonger competitive, I dropped one for the other and so far it's working out fine. I the Motorola Blue tooth wireless head gear is great and I like the voice command dialing feature. 

Personally, I could not justify having a PDA that 1. did not connect to a google search on the internet, 2. alert me when I had e-mail, and 3. doubled as a phone with an address book.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

_Most of the time I want to check something and not in a WiFi zone or one that is PW / Key protected_

One advantage of livng in the "socialist" state of Oregon is that there is plenty of free Wi-Fi access... much to the dismay of Comcast.

My Ipaq does just about everthing but open cans. It is my GPS and my remote control for my entertainment center. It even works with my Dish receivers. Since I have about two or three night meetings to attend every week and a newsletter to send out, the Outlook-based calendar and contact list is essential to me.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I guess it depends on where you're at. I decided to turn on my wifi while sitting in the parking lot at the mall this evening and sure enough, there were 7 listed networks. 5 of them were open access. The one from Subways was 0pen and I surfed your post but forgot my PW to dbstalks so I waited until now to answer. I updated my IPAQ with my PW so next time I will be able to respond from it while away. 

How does your GPS work?  I have been looking at one that uses Blue Tooth connection but it is expensive, about $299 MSRP. I have the Delorme Earthmate for my laptop and it works OK. The software interface is a bit cryptic and not windows standard but it has all the USA on the hard drive so no need for the DVD. I think this IPAQ could replace my laptop in the car when traveling with a rental. I already have a nice Kenwood GPS in my Van.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I enjoy surfing on the iPaq 6315 with my 802.11g wifi network (or any open network for that matter). It isn't the fastest in the world due to the slow processor (phone battery life vs. processing speed) but it's nice to be able to check fantasy football, e-mail, scores, or other random stuff while laying on the couch. I think the web browser works fine. It has a 'fit to screen' option so that is makes the page more verticle. So far, I have no complaints...okay, maybe a faster processor but you can't always have your cake and eat it to. 
N8

here's a nice site: http://www.wififreespot.com


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Interesting thread. I'm looking at this sort of thing as a Christmas present as well.

Is the Ipaq 6315 the most advanced computer/phone/PDA on the market currently? I definately want a combo phone/PDA, and would prefer to get the best Pocket PC style device in the combo as well.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

DannyR-

The IPAQ6315 has the most features built in of them all but if you need horse power in the CPU and aren't concerned about battery life, then there are others that compute faster at the expense of battery life. For me, horsepower of all PDA's in limited due to the small screen, thus if I need to work a large excel spread sheet, I'll switch to a lap top. 
IMHO, the use of a PDA as a cell phone means that you sacrifice some cell phone convenience for the sake of having all the internet capability as well as one little pad does it all capability. The major sacrifice I made in the cell phone was size. The PDA is larger and bulkier than a standard Flip phone. Also, the cell phones of today run several days on standby power with 5-7 hours talk time. The IPAQ6315 has the best battery life but it still needs to be put on charge for a couple hours each day. The standard battery gives you about 6-8 hours run time depending on talk time in that period and the thicker battery accessory, works from 8AM to midnight for me with plenty of talk time a day. You can do better but then that means not using the wifi and GPRS and bluetooth in shutdown but then if you don't use features that make it a great PDA, why bother? Personally, I am happy with the 6315 eventhough I had to change my battery habits from the cell phone. I also have the thinner 6 hour battery as a backup. 


Note to all 6315 users. T-Mobile has just posted the latest ROM update that HP listed and it fixes the e-mail bug that prevented you from sending e-mail to your server with SMTP via GPRS. Prior to this the only way was via a wifi connection. I installed it last night and confirm this rom update definitly fixes this GPRS bug. 
Word of caution -follow all the install instructions carefully, especially the ones about setting the memory allocation prior to installing. If this install fails, some on the IPAQ forum have claimed it left their IPAQ fried! The IPAQ does do 3 (THREE) reboots during the process and does take about 7 minutes. Do a backup prior to the ROM update as a precaution if the update crashes early and you can recover but you will need to do the backup again immediately after the update as the old backups will not work once the update is complete. If you use GPRS, this update is worth it!

For those not familiar with GPRS, this is the way you connect to the internet to surf and e-mail when you are not in a wifi zone. It is a bit slower but about 1.5 times as fast as a dialup connection. The IPAQ6315 is one of the few full PDA's, if not the only one, that has this feature. GPRS does not yet work in North or South Carolina. With the merger of ATT and Cingular, that should be resolved in a few months now according to T-Mobile.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

_How does your GPS work? _

Works good! 

I have a NAVMAN sleeve for my IPAQ whcih includes a compact flash slot. Having no dangling wires make this a great GPS for hiking in th backwoods as well as driving.The software is "Co-Pilot". Yep, the the combination cost me about $300 as well, but it was worth it for me, since I tend to go into the woods quite a bit.

The Delorme software that I saw for a laptop is really nice in that you can generate topographic map, probably not as usefull in Florida as it is here in the hilly country. There is another vendor who does USGS maps for the IPAQ. I briefly looked at it a bout a year ago, but never pursued it.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

More questions on GPS-

Do the maps come on Compact Flash and that is why you need a sleeve device to add it for the map data?

I suppose I need to decide whether it is better to build out the IPAQ for a single unit receiver / display or a two unit display with remote receiver (a la Blue tooth) that can be suction cupped to the windshield.


RichW- I currently have the Kenwood GPS $ystem built into my Caravan, I love it and it works the best but was very expensive. But I only travel with that system on the East Coast. When I fly to destination and rent a car, I use the laptop with Delorme and the EarthMate USB receiver. It's OK but slow to boot up and the laptop is cumbersome in the car. I would like to replace that system with the IPAQ.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

_Do the maps come on Compact Flash and that is why you need a sleeve device to add it for the map data?_

The sleeve contains the GPS receiver. With the Co-pilot software you can choose whether to load map data in internal memory (limited range), or the SD storage card in the Ipaq, or a Compact Flash card. I currently am using a 1GB Microdrive in the CF slot of the Navman sleeve. It holds about 75% of the United States. I just recently bought a couple of 2GB Compact Falsh cards. One of those should hold all the USA data, but I haven't tried it yet.

The Co-pilot software also allows you to load the data using a USB media reader. For a large map area, this is much faster than loading it through the Ipaq to the card.

Here is what my Ipaq looks like with the sleeve.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

RichW- It appears that Navman has a OEM version that is sold by HP for their IPAQ's with BlueTooth. I may end up going that route. The sleeve idea is nice but that presumes a standard size and shape IPAQ which not all are the same and therefore, the model you have is said to not work with the 6315 if I can trust the store clerk. The Navman web site has some excellent references to the products. I will probably decide in the next day or so which to go with. Another discovery is that the 6315 does not have very loud audio volume so an external speaker connection is recommended. I gather you use yours primarily for hiking but my use will be almost all rental car use so portability and adaptability is important. 

Anyway, I really appreciate your insights on your experience as it is helping me decide which way to go. If I can go that way, I will do the sleeve version but if it won't fit then the remote receiver will have to do.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

As an aside, the Portland police now have mobile handheld fingerprint units. The processor is an IPaq (PPC 2003) which slips into a sleeve running about the size of those WWII walkie-talkies... but can id any prints on file within about 4 minutes.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

With your hint- I turned my IPAQ on wifi and monitored the wireless networks that came up as I traveled around the block I checked out a few and discovered many were wide open for access. Mine showed up too from a block away but without the Key there was no access. As Wifi gets more and more popular in homes, I can see this becomming the next big security scare.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well I ordered the IPaq H5550 from Tiger moments ago. $492.35 total with 2 day shipping and no tax, I’m hoping to have it by Thursday or Friday. Last night (well this morning technically), I received an even $300 in rewards at the company Christmas party so that’s where that money will go. I was having second thoughts about getting the Ipaq a few days ago, but last week a buddy of mine and I discovered that at my school we can access 2 unsecured wireless networks. One is a corporate network in from the sales department of the company that shares the building with my school, kind of ironic that they have an unsecured network considering the place in an MCSE training center. The other network is a home wireless set up from someone on the street behind the school on a Belkin Router, they have four other computers on the network, entire C drives shared and no password set on the router configuration. Hopefully the Ipaq will come on Thursday so I can play on Friday before my Christmas break


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Sounds nice Steve.

If you fancy a mount for your vehicle I would urge you to consider the G2500 from Seidio (www.seidio.com). It is a very nice mounting solution for PDAs and is specific to the model. My old mount had a number of cables, this one reduces the cables by way of a simple shell with an integrated interface plug for the PDA enabling one handed docking/undocking. It powers/charges the PDA, has a DC output for BlueTooth enabled GPS antennas and has an RJ15 jack (and adaptor) for GPS antennas requiring connection via serial cable. Oh, it also has a built in speaker so you can hear your navigation software more clearly.

The kit sells for $59 and comes with the window "suction cup" mount and arm, a vent mounting option, DC power cable, audio connection and an adapter for common GPS antennas.

If you are considering GPS antennas take a look at the new Delorme "Blue Logger". The BlueTooth enabled GPS receiver has built in memory and can be used for stand-alone tracking (up to 50,000 points" can be tracked at a variety of intervals). Perfect for hiking, biking, jogging, GeoCaching (www.geocaching.com) etc. The data can be downloaded and overlayed onto maps so you can see where you've been... or where you vehicle has been (along with configurable warnings when a particular speed is exceeded).  http://www.delorme.com/bluelogger/default.asp

The Delorme unit starts at $150. It comes with mapping software but there are others out there to choose from. I am partial to PocketMap Navigator (www.pocketmap.com) or iNav (www.inavcorp.com), both sell for around $100 with iNav having a superior interface (larger buttons).

Good luck! Enjoy that wireless! 

Spence

Enjoy!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_The other network is a home wireless set up from someone on the street behind the school on a Belkin Router, they have four other computers on the network, entire C drives shared and no password set on the router configuration._

While I wouldn't normally advocate messing with other folks computers, a big text message placed on their desktop that opens up automatically saying SECURE THIS COMPUTER!!! YOU ARE LETTING ANYONE IN!!! might not be out of order. :nono2:


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Danny R said:


> While I wouldn't normally advocate messing with other folks computers, a big text message placed on their desktop that opens up automatically saying SECURE THIS COMPUTER!!! YOU ARE LETTING ANYONE IN!!! might not be out of order. :nono2:


I would love to do this as much as the next smart-ass, but businesses have sued for actions like this. Granted it is done with the best of intention, but it is invasion of a privately owned PC and from the standpoint of the violated party they cannot determine if the person leaving a message compromised any sensitive data.

Sorry to be a stick in the mud fellas but the best course of action, if you know the location of the open network visit them personally to tell them or send them an anonymous letter.

If you have poked around within the open system it may have been logged by the OS.

The best course of action if an open system is discovered is to resist the temptation to intrude, leave it alone and either walk away and/or notify the owner.

I'd just hate to see anyone get into hot water over this.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - good advice, but how about this one. 

You were assigned an IP address by their router, and they're obviously stupid (not logging MAC-to-IP address assignments). Just get on their net and do a "NET SEND".


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks SpenceJT- I will be contacting your sources for the car mount to see if any of their models work for the IPAQ6315. I would like to get something that will travel and mount the IPAQ temporarily for a rental car. The suction cup idea seems like a good one. 

Regarding network security-
I don't think a person or company would have a case if you simply accessed the internet via an open wireless connection that is not secured. However they would if you used that opportunity to sabotaged their computers. 

My recent case I found was a network at Subway sandwich shop was wide open and I accessed the net from the parking lot. How would I know it was their mistake and not just a free service? I don't think they would have a case. A week later I was back there and the wireless was secured so I think it was a mistake it was left open at that point in time. Point is, with the IPAQ, it is amazing how many networks are not secured. Glad mine is!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

At CES I learned of a new use for my IPAQ. Actually this will work on all PDA's and smart Cell phones with a data service. It is called Smart TV or what I like to call Cableless cable TV. You can sign up and get a free 30 day trial subscription, then it is $12.95 a month. If you have wifi it works the best but it works about 90% with a good GPRS connection. I saw it working on cellphones with Verizon and Sprint service. I use T-Mobile.

You can learn more about it at www.smartvideo.com

It's fun to just check out MSNBC or watch a movie from the IPAQ when waiting around.

Another new cool service for GPS systems I saw at CES was smart Traffic from Pharos.

It basically maps traffic jams, accidents, detours, and other road hazards to your GPS running on a PDA or smartphone.


----------

